# I wanted to remove a Sticker from my Antec1200 and some paint got off.



## douglatins (Apr 9, 2009)

*I wanted to remove a Sticker from my Antec1200 and some paint got off. PICS*

New PICS
In the bottom near the PSU, i temporarily covered with circuit tape also black. What should i do?

If i decide to paint it what do i need to do? Repaint the entire bottom? sandpaper it? apply other stuff like primer, selant etc? Will regular spray auto paint work? 
Ok as you can see i painted a old case here, how long do i have to wait for a scratch test? Like a couple of days?

No tape (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Tape (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Crappy case painting test


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

Your PSU will now FAIL, and your PC will explode into a thousand pieces - just like your car cannot accelerate or brake or radio wont work if there is a small paint scratch on your bumper/fender. LOL


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Your PSU will now FAIL, and your PC will explode into a thousand pieces - just like your car cannot accelerate or brake or radio wont work if there is a small paint scratch on your bumper/fender. LOL



be nice 
the antec1200 is a case, not a PSU.

You will have to go to an arts and crafts store/section, and ask for metal paint/black, depending on how much got tore up, you might be able to go with touch up paint.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> be nice
> the antec1200 is a case, not a PSU.



I'm sure he knows that, he was just saying that his PSU will fail since he removed some paint.
But yeah, you now have the chance to be an artist with your case!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah, I didnt mean to be *mean*. It was just lighthearted bathos. Apologies if any offense taken.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Ah, I didnt mean to be *mean*. It was just lighthearted bathos. Apologies if any offense taken.



Ok accepted


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 9, 2009)

Do they sell stuff to remove sticker residue with out removing paint?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes. Go to the chemist and buy a small amout of *EUCALYPTUS OIL*. You eyes will just not believe how easily it dissolves the glue but doesnt attack paint in any way. Just put a small amount on a tissue/kitchen paper and wipe across the gluestain. Away it will go.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 9, 2009)

Umm yeah. It is called goo gone, but you need to be careful with it. Put some on a cloth and dab it onto the residue. Wait 5 minutes and comes off like if it were ice cream on a counter.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

and denatured alcohol is what I use.  You can use the alcohol to clean electronics too.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 9, 2009)

I use alcohol when I clean my CPU and heat sink of old thermal compound, although on the crap that is used on the Xbox 360, I used goo gone (and then wiped the residue off with about 5 rounds of alcohol). Worded like a charm


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah that stuff is really good.  I started using it when my apartment had mistaken my car for someone elses and put a tow sticker on it.


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 9, 2009)

doesn't that goo gone stuff remove paint?  thats what they said at home depot so I didnt buy it.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont recall having any issues with paint.  I mean I always test stuff in a inconspicuous area.  Ya know just in case


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Yes. Go to the chemist and buy a small amout of *EUCALYPTUS OIL*. You eyes will just not believe how easily it dissolves the glue but doesnt attack paint in any way. Just put a small amount on a tissue/kitchen paper and wipe across the gluestain. Away it will go.


That's what you want. No worries. Safe.


----------



## hat (Apr 9, 2009)

91% isopropyl alqiehall


----------



## douglatins (Apr 9, 2009)

OK, i like to hear whar i should have done 
but what about what do i do now? i dont want to paint it and then have two shades of black in the case, im thinking about a black plastic sheet that i cut like a square and then cover it, any thoughts?


----------



## Polarman (Apr 9, 2009)

Go to a AUTOPARTS shop a buy a scratch touch up vial.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

I see you have updated the OP with pictures. Do I see this correctly? The scratch is on the INSIDE of the case, at the bottom, in an area normally covered with the power cables from the PSU? What is all the fuss about? Put the side panel back on, put the computer back where is normally stands, by the side or under a desk, and r.e.l.a.x.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 10, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I see you have updated the OP with pictures. Do I see this correctly? The scratch is on the INSIDE of the case, at the bottom, in an area normally covered with the power cables from the PSU? What is all the fuss about? Put the side panel back on, put the computer back where is normally stands, by the side or under a desk, and r.e.l.a.x.



Im really freaky like that, i dunno why  .... but i think ill keep the tape one and try to forget about it... though the touch up kit is looking promising.


----------



## Haytch (Apr 10, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Im really freaky like that, i dunno why  .... but i think ill keep the tape one and try to forget about it... though the touch up kit is looking promising.



Pull the whole thing apart, sand it down, and take it to the panel beaters for an oven baked spray job.  
My case is pretty much scratch proof and non conductive now.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 10, 2009)

Haytch said:


> Pull the whole thing apart, sand it down, and take it to the panel beaters for an oven baked spray job.
> My case is pretty much scratch proof and non conductive now.



Wow i would like to see some pictures of that.... 
And i didnt understand this part "panel beaters for an oven baked spray job."


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2009)

are you sure paint was removed? Can you take a clearer pict.

make sure its not just sticker junk left over like Sean89 mentioned.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> are you sure paint was removed? Can you take a clearer pict.
> 
> make sure its not just sticker junk left over like Sean89 mentioned.



Im sure is not sticker junk, but thanks


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

Man,

Do like I did,paint it!You saw the result...


----------



## douglatins (Apr 10, 2009)

dawestsides said:


> Man,
> 
> Do like I did,paint it!You saw the result...



How did you paint it? do you think i would have to paint the entire bottom again or just the affected area, what kind of paint (auto?), any other products, like primer, vinyl etc?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Why dont you just cut out a piece of noise-absorbing-black foam and glue it down.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 10, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Why dont you just cut out a piece of noise-absorbing-black foam and glue it down.



Yes that might work


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 11, 2009)

Those cases are usually powder coated so I would maybe repaint the whole case. Go and get yourself some fine sand paper (like 800 grit or something) and rough up the paint (especially the area around the torn paint), then wipe it down with a damp cloth. Next, spray some primer on it (go to a paint shop and ask what primer you should use to repaint metal) and let it dry for a good 4 or 5 hours (I recommend 24 hours). Next spray it with enamel based black paint. Do about 3-5 layers of it and let at least 1 hour of dry time between each coat. Next let it fully dry for 24 hours. then go over it with some lacker or something like that. >.>


----------



## douglatins (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a case left over here and i bought some black paint to try it, since theres already paint on it i just sandpaper it a little the applied 3 thin layers of paint with 8 minutes apart (product recomendations). I will then compare to my antec color and if it fits i will repaint the portion which i damaged... And there is NO FREAKING WAY i will paint the entire case again for just this, are you people crazy?
From what i can see now it looks good.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 13, 2009)

Pics? >.> I repainted my whole case so that it removed any kind of scratches


----------

